# Coming to a state near you ?



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Judges strike down Tennessee law allowing warrantless searches by state wildlife officials – Tennessee Lookout


The longstanding practice of conducting warrantless searches on private property by officers with the Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency is unconstitutional, a three judge panel hearing a case in Benton County Circuit Court ruled Tuesday. The ruling invalidates Tennessee law that TWRA has...




tennesseelookout.com





I find this interesting that it hasn't been challenged or brought up before, at least to my knowledge


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Wonder if there's a balance to be achieved with the TWRA protecting wildlife and property owner's rights. I can see abuses on both sides of the coin.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Why should game wardens be any different than officers of the law?

Even with nothing to hide i see no reason for anybody to be snooping around my property without my knowledge or me them giving permission to do so.


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

I personally believe to go on private property the game warden must first make personal contact with the owner or property manager and not that well I thought smith, jones etc. still owned it. Just because they have a job to do we should do everything we can to protect rights which we see happening more frequently today thankfully.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

If they feel something is wrong get a warrant, just like other law enforcement. It’s a good move.


----------

